# Upload your sweet horses!!!!!!!!!



## A knack for horses

Sure I'll help you out! This is Maggie.


----------



## Phantomstallion

She's intelligent, a little dominant, quite responsive to ride but needs clear signal of what to do.


----------



## smrobs

I'll give you one too. This is my guy Dobe.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Perfect pictures by the way!!! Thanks for the quick reply!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Dobe is an intelligent one too but gentler. He is a quick learner if trained properly. Am I right or wrong??


----------



## A knack for horses

Phantomstallion said:


> She's intelligent, a little dominant, quite responsive to ride but needs clear signal of what to do.


Pretty good!
She is intelligent, a dominant mare, and responsive.

But I do have to say yes and no to the clear signals.
Maggie has some hormonal issues which can make her quite the B*tch around other horses, and she can get out of hand if she has somebody on her that doesn't know how to handle a horse like her. So when needed, I guess.

Anyway, I think I'll post another horse on her, once I find some pics.


----------



## A knack for horses

Here is Annie:


----------



## smrobs

Pretty close. He's smart (sometimes a little too smart for his own good), and a quick learner on both good and bad habits. He's very dominant with other animals but content to be the follower for humans. I'm not so sure about him being gentler though. He's pretty quick to react and can be very spooky when he decides that something is the boogeyman. Definitely not a good horse for a beginning or timid rider.


----------



## Phantomstallion

She's quite dominat around horses too but can be sweet with people. Quite hard annie is. But she is defenetily kinder than Maggie.


----------



## reining girl

ooo me next! This is Cricket, hopefully these pics will work... i dont have any with just her face only.


----------



## A knack for horses

Phantomstallion said:


> She's quite dominat around horses too but can be sweet with people. Quite hard annie is. But she is defenetily kinder than Maggie.


She is Dominant, and likes people. I would say Annie is kinder to other horses than Maggie, but Maggie loves people, so I would say they are about equal with people. All around Annie is a kinder horse. 

But "Quite hard annie is."? I'm not sure I understand.


----------



## Cowboy Ken

*Tiger*


----------



## Ktibb

I have two for you! First My mare Honey:





































Aunt's mare Sweet Pea:


----------



## Gidget

oooo!
Here is Gidget. Hopefully you haven't read much about her...oh and I will use Bambi too








Autumn(she has put weight on since)










and Gidget


----------



## corinowalk

Heres a couple for ya.

Scooter


----------



## lilruffian

I'll wait until your requests have slimmed down before adding mine lol.

_ktibb_ i LOVE your bridle!


----------



## Ktibb

lilruffian said:


> _ktibb_ i LOVE your bridle!


Thanks! I actually got it on ebay super cheap, like $30. I'll see if they still have them for sale...

ETA: found it, but it went up in price a bit: http://cgi.ebay.com/BRIDLE-WESTERN-...900?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414ebe78fc


----------



## lilruffian

Ktibb said:


> Thanks! I actually got it on ebay super cheap, like $30. I'll see if they still have them for sale...
> 
> ETA: found it, but it went up in price a bit: BRIDLE WESTERN LEATHER HEADSTALL BROWN PINK BLING - eBay (item 280493979900 end time Nov-11-10 20:07:36 PST)


 Ohohoho! Well i'm gonna have to look into that Christmas is coming ha ha! Boyfriend might kill me cuz i already have like 5 bridles & only 2 horses...


----------



## Ktibb

lol, I will say that the conchos on it are pretty cheap. I lost one on a trail ride while out in the mountians and had to use a zip tie to finish the ride. the leather and everything else on it is nice, and it wouldn't take much trouble to replace them with better quality conchos.


----------



## ridergirl23

OH OH OH OH! do rena!!!!! DDDDD


----------



## brodieluver26

My 15.3 Black Quarter Horse Brodie (Brother of Mine)


----------



## Phantomstallion

Quote by knack for horses



> Quite hard annie is


Hard to tell her character.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Reining girl

Cricket:

He is charming, friendly and sweet tempered. Responsive to ride and intelligent.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Cowboy Ken:

Dominat stubborn and intelligent.


----------



## Phantomstallion

kitbb:

Honey:

Gentle, calm and intelligent.

(gosh these horses are clever)

And Sweet Pea:

Steady ride needing clear signals quite clever.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Gidget:

Bambi:

Potentially dominant and stubborn but still intelligent.


----------



## Gidget

oooo,you're very good.
Have you read my posts before or?


----------



## Phantomstallion

Autumn:

sweet and calm empathy with rider.

Gidget:

Needs clear signals of what to do and can get panicky.


----------



## Phantomstallion

only read the post about naming a fjord or something???


----------



## Phantomstallion

Scooter:

Empathy with rider, dominant/stubborn.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Rena is Intelligent calm and gentle.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Brodie:

A little headstrong, empathy with rider.


----------



## Gidget

okay,well i think you are doing very well! You were dead on with Gidget. She does get panicked sometimes...only when she doesnt see something or something is new..like stepping in a pile of water bottles.
Bambi is very personal..in your space kind of horse.She is also very intelliegent..somewhat stubborn.
Autumn is very calm and sweet with people. She is the alpha so far in the herd though.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

ooohh this looks fun lol heres mine!


----------



## boxer

I'll play 

Here is my girl Lena


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Oooh fun! have a shot at my 2!

Meet Jack:















& Karlos:


----------



## CrookedHalo

Here's Halo:


----------



## ridergirl23

oooo your dead on  the only thing is if I'm doing something wrong or unfair she'll put me in the dirt... Haha thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion

For XxemmafuriaxX:

Dominant but also calm and gentle, Intelligent.


----------



## XxemmafuriaxX

Hmmm very good hes not very dominant anthough hes never really been in a very herdish situation but calm and gently spot on hes most probably the most gentle horse i have handled....inteligent?....maybe too inteligent hahah 
thanks was fun!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Lena:

Empathy with rider although needs clear signals very loving.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Lena continued:

Can be stubborn.


----------



## Phantomstallion

JackofDiamonds:

Jack:

Gentle, calm and clever.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Karlos:

Bossy, clever, needs clear signals but when they are given totally emapthy with rider.


----------



## Phantomstallion

CroockedHalo:

Halo:

Empathy with rider when riden, dominant.


----------



## reining girl

you are pretty much dead on phantomstallion, except its a she lol. awww speed racer, its fun though.


----------



## A knack for horses

Phantomstallion said:


> Quote by knack for horses
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell her character.


Oh, I understand now .


----------



## horsesroqke

*Molly ! *


----------



## JackofDiamonds

Phantomstallion said:


> Karlos:
> 
> Bossy, clever, needs clear signals but when they are given totally emapthy with rider.


*Wow, your good!! Apart i would switch the bossy over to Jack and the Calm over to Karlos:lol:*



Phantomstallion said:


> JackofDiamonds:
> 
> Jack:
> 
> Gentle, calm and clever.


----------



## CrookedHalo

Phantomstallion said:


> CroockedHalo:
> 
> Halo:
> 
> Empathy with rider when riden, dominant.


Well I don't know about the riding part yet since she's just a baby still, but you're 100% right about the dominant part haha. She's a bossy little girl


----------



## boxer

not too bad for Lena, she does need clear signals otherwise she gets worrried or will take advantage of the rider. Not sure about the empathy with rider, if she gets clear signals then yes she is right there with you but she does not change for the rider, she is not forgiving of beginners and will take advantage of them. she is stubborn and very loving though


----------



## brodieluver26

haha dead on with my horse!


----------



## SidMit

This looks fun! I will play too. This is Rose.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Rose:

Affectionate, quick learner and needs clear signals.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Here you go:

Diesel:









Tuckerman:









Moon:


----------



## Phantomstallion

Spastic Dove:

Diesel:

A little dominant, can get panicky also intelligent.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Aw nope. Diesel is the bottom of the pecking order and I've never seen him panic in his life. He does have good cow sense though and is very intelligent when it comes to that.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Tuckerman:

Dominant, stubborn and intelligent.


----------



## Phantomstallion

> Aw nope. Diesel is the bottom of the pecking order and I've never seen him panic in his life. He does have good cow sense though and is very intelligent when it comes to that.


Can't always be right;P

Moon:

Level headed, empathy with rider and clever.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Tuckerman is pretty spot on. Moon is pretty close too. She's the most dominate one out of the three though. And very sensitive the rider, but you have to be very specific with her.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Cool!!


----------



## SidMit

Phantomstallion said:


> Rose:
> 
> Affectionate, quick learner and needs clear signals.


She is a VERY quick learner, needs clear signals, and can be affectionate, but on her own terms. lol! This was fun thanks.


----------



## palominolover

hope this picture works =) sorry it's ginourmous


----------



## Sahara

Angel










Sahara









Phoenix


----------



## Clair

Kelty


----------



## Golden Horse

Can I play?

Appy Gilmore



















Fancy


----------



## Phantomstallion

Palominolover:

cooperative, willing, affectionate, intelligent, bold and confident.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Sahara:

Angel:

High intelligence, empathy with rider, affectionate, potentially timid, willing

Sahara:

Cooperative, needs clear instructions or may panic, affectionate, intelligent

Phoenix:

intelligent, loyal, clever, self-confident, stubborn, umpredictable.


----------



## 2horses

This is a popular thread. Hopefully you'll have time to do all of them. Here are mine. First is Dakota.








Next is Caspian.




Last is Max.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Clair:

Thoughtful, affectionate, very inteligent, straightforward, uncomplicated.


----------



## palominolover

Phantomstallion said:


> Palominolover:
> 
> cooperative, willing, affectionate, intelligent, bold and confident.


pretty darn close =) he's very cooperative once you get through to him, he's a cuddle buddy, but he does get bullied by thew other horses =)


----------



## mbender

First one is Lady
Last one is Misty


----------



## Sahara

Phantomstallion said:


> Sahara:
> 
> Angel:
> 
> High intelligence, empathy with rider, affectionate, potentially timid, willing
> 
> Sahara:
> 
> Cooperative, needs clear instructions or may panic, affectionate, intelligent
> 
> Phoenix:
> 
> intelligent, loyal, clever, self-confident, stubborn, umpredictable.


Not bad, here is what was off the mark.......
Angel isn't timid.
Sahara is VERY forgiving to her rider and NEVER panics about anything
Phoenix is everything you said.


----------



## lilkitty90

This is baby my mustang


----------



## westerncowgurl

this is pretty cool! heres my horse timmy  i hope these pics are good enough to tell


----------



## sullylvr

ummm okay how do you upload pictures on a comment hehe...
im smart...


----------



## sullylvr

AH HAA i figured it out!! okay me next please!!
hehe they pretty much give it away though. and ignore the picture when my face is odd it has a nice frontal view of keypersss.


----------



## phoenix

oooh, i like this thread.  This is my Phoenix:


----------



## equiniphile

One of each of mine? I'm curious

Arthur:









Molly:

















Excel:

















Latte:









Frappe:

















Lulu:









Grace:


----------



## Eliz

sullylvr: Omfg, I'm in love with your horse's ears!! 

Here are some of my boys face:


----------



## CowgirlShay

Oooooo me me me!!!


----------



## english_rider144

this is Bailey.


----------



## Phantomstallion

This is going to take me 4ever to do. Oh well at least it's horses. LOL


----------



## Ktibb

Phantomstallion said:


> kitbb:
> 
> Honey:
> 
> Gentle, calm and intelligent.
> 
> (gosh these horses are clever)
> 
> And Sweet Pea:
> 
> Steady ride needing clear signals quite clever.


Pretty good on Honey, Calm would be an understatement, lol she needs lots of encouragement to get moving under saddle... Sweet Pea however, is very very sensitive, reactive and has a tendancy to mentally check out when stressed. She has been quite the challange to turn around (she was purchased from a family who used a vaquero style trainer who was quite agressive, to be polite.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Golden Horse:

Appy Gilmore:

Cooperative, needs clear instructions or may panic. Demands to be treated with respect. Fast learner. Intelligent.

Fancy:

Intelligent, temperamental. Affectionate.


----------



## Phantomstallion

2horses:

Dakota:

Intelligent, temperamental, cooperative.


I can only do a few a day between school and all so can the requests slimmer down a little, not that I am not pleased by all the posts and support. So don't post new pics for several days or so please, but comments are welcome.


----------



## charro

Phantomstallion said:


> 2horses:
> 
> Dakota:
> 
> Intelligent, temperamental, cooperative.
> 
> 
> I can only do a few a day between school and all so can the requests slimmer down a little, not that I am not pleased by all the posts and support. So don't post new pics for several days or so please, but comments are welcome.


LOL, I'll refrain from posting then, give ya a long break.


----------



## Golden Horse

Phantomstallion said:


> Golden Horse:
> 
> Appy Gilmore:
> 
> Cooperative, needs clear instructions or may panic. Demands to be treated with respect. Fast learner. Intelligent.


Certainly needs to be treated with respect, tries hard to cooperate, learns fast and is bright as anything. Doesn't panic with lack of clear instructions, but can panic with unexpected things going on.



Phantomstallion said:


> Fancy:
> 
> Intelligent, temperamental. Affectionate.


LOL, yes to all of these, especially temperamental


----------



## 2horses

Phantomstallion said:


> 2horses:
> 
> Dakota:
> 
> Intelligent, temperamental, cooperative.



You are right about the intelligent and temperamental, but I am still debating about the cooperative part. She's very cooperative about the things she is used to doing. It's when you give her a new task that she doesn't always want to cooperate.


----------



## Poseidon

I'm going to post pictures now or I'll forget about this thread entirely. But first I have a question: Did you read a book called "Getting in TTouch With Your Horse" by Linda Tellington-Jones? I found it one day at the bookstore and it said things like this based on a horse's facial features. 

Back to the pictures! 
1. Abby (I wish I had cuter pictures of her. She looks like a creep in these.)
2. Poseidon - I'm curious what you think of her.


----------



## aintnocitygirl

*Apache*

OK... this is really awesome. I would love and greatly appreciate it if you could do my horse! Her name is Apache.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Here are a few of mine for you to have a go at just for fun. Can't wait to see how you do.

Oh, I should have given you names. 1) Medicine hat filly - Innishfael Blessing, 2) Black & White War Shield pinto colt - Hillbilly Harley DCA, 3) LA Peppermint Patti, dam of Harley, 4) svs Il Divo stallion, 5) svs Viado gelding


----------



## BearleySmokin

Sure! This is Travis: 


This is Baker:


----------



## Phantomstallion

2horses:

Caspian:
intelligent, loyal, a dominant character,willing, stubborn and unpredictable.

Max:

Affectionate, willing and temperamental.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*mbender:*

Lady:

High intelligence, empathy with rider, cooperative and affectionate.

Misty:

Cooperative, temperamental and loyal.

*lilkitty90:*

Brave, bold, confident, slow learner, affectionate and intelligent.

*sullylvr*

Don't know if your horse's name is Keypresss but her I go:

High intelligence, empathy with rider, thoughtful, affectionate, willing, sensative and loyal. Overall great horse to ride *my thoughts*

*Phoenix:*

Phoenix:

Cooperative, affectionate, intelligent, bold and confident.

*equiniphile:*

Arthur:

intelligent and affectionate.

Molly:

Thoughtful, affectionate, willing. Potentially stubborn.

Excel:

intelligent,thoughtful, willing and cooperative.

LuLu:

Clever, self-confident and stubborn.

Frappe:

Affectionate, intelligent, semsative and loyal.

Latte:

Thoughtful, affectionate and willing.

Grace:

Intelligent, brave, bols, steady, clever and self-confident.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Eliz:*

empathy with rider, average intelligence, affectionate, loyal and sensative.

*CowgirlShay:*

Temperamental, intelligent, loyal, willing, affectionate and thoughtful.

*english_rider144:*

Bailey:

resistant, dominant, affectionate, average intelligence, fast learner.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Poseidon:*

Abby:

Very intelligent, steady, dominant and coopeartive.

Poseidon:

Very intelligent, steady, empathy with rider, potentially dominant.

*aintnocitygirl:*

Apache:

cooperative, affectionate, willing and thoughtful, needs clear instructions when ridden.

*Dreamchatcher Arabians:*

Innishfael Blessing:

Cooperative, needs clear instructions or may panic, that's about all I can tell from that picture.

Hillbilly Harley DCA:

Empathy with rider, sensative, cooperative.

Peppermint Patti:

Empathy with rider, loyal and affectionate and cooperative.

Il Divo:

Temeramenntal, intelligent and loyal.

Viado:

Cooperative, empathy with rider, affectionate and calm.

*BearlySmokin:*

Travis:

Brave, bold, steady, intelligent,

Baker:

Intelligent, unpredicatale, stubborn.


----------



## Poseidon

Phantomstallion said:


> *Poseidon:*
> 
> Abby:
> 
> Very intelligent, steady, dominant and coopeartive.
> 
> Poseidon:
> 
> Very intelligent, steady, empathy with rider, potentially dominant.


Haha. Yeah, they're both quite intelligent. Abby's fairly dominant. Po's the head mare in the herd; she's very dominant. But she's a good horse and I love her to death. She can just be a beyotch sometimes.


----------



## phoenix

Phantomstallion said:


> *mbender:*
> 
> 
> *Phoenix:*
> 
> Phoenix:
> 
> Cooperative, affectionate, intelligent, bold and confident.


He is affectionate, so affectionate i sometimes wonder if he's part dog. He's incredibly intelligent and learns really easily but sometimes he acts as if he's very stupid. he mostly co operates but sometimes i have to be quite forceful and make him. Wrong on the confident bit though, he's such a huge chicken, he's scared of everything from leaves to shadows. If we go anywhere new he's either floating along beside me like a helium balloon or he's pressed against my side like i'll save him from the spooky monsters.


----------



## Poseidon

phoenix said:


> He is affectionate, so affectionate i sometimes wonder if he's part dog. He's incredibly intelligent and learns really easily but sometimes he acts as if he's very stupid. he mostly co operates but sometimes i have to be quite forceful and make him. Wrong on the confident bit though, he's such a huge chicken, he's scared of everything from leaves to shadows. If we go anywhere new he's either floating along beside me like a helium balloon or he's pressed against my side like i'll save him from the spooky monsters.



Ahahaha. He sounds like fun. I know a gelding just like him. He's my friend's favourite horse. Another friend and I joked that we were going to register him with the American Kennel Club as a spaniel.


----------



## phoenix

Poseidon said:


> Ahahaha. He sounds like fun. I know a gelding just like him. He's my friend's favourite horse. Another friend and I joked that we were going to register him with the American Kennel Club as a spaniel.


he's a sweetheart he really is. he was retired for a few years because of health issues and we kind of bonded because i couldn't work him so i'd spend time with him instead. he follows and plays with rope toys and is so funny, he's clownish and goofy.

i think phoenix would have to be registered as a lab but i bet they'd take him!


----------



## aintnocitygirl

Phantomstallion said:


> *aintnocitygirl:*
> 
> Apache:
> 
> cooperative, affectionate, willing and thoughtful, needs clear instructions when ridden.


 You are pretty right on.


----------



## equiniphile

Phantomstallion said:


> *equiniphile:*
> 
> Arthur:
> 
> intelligent and affectionate.
> _Lol yes. And very dominant with other horses_
> 
> Molly:
> 
> Thoughtful, affectionate, willing. Potentially stubborn.
> _Hmm kind of. She's not very affectionate, pretty independant. Not stubborn so much as scared when she doesn't understand something._
> 
> Excel:
> 
> intelligent,thoughtful, willing and cooperative.
> _Not sure about the intelligent haha. Pretty much a big dope _
> 
> LuLu:
> 
> Clever, self-confident and stubborn.
> _Oh, yes. All the way._
> 
> Frappe:
> 
> Affectionate, intelligent, semsative and loyal.
> _Not yet she ain't. Still is a bit untrusting of people so not yet loyal or affectionate._
> 
> Latte:
> 
> Thoughtful, affectionate and willing.
> _Yep!_
> 
> Grace:
> 
> Intelligent, brave, bols, steady, clever and self-confident.
> _Yep!_


Pretty good! My comments in red.


----------



## Eliz

Phantomstallion said:


> *Eliz:*
> 
> empathy with rider, average intelligence, affectionate, loyal and sensative.
> 
> .


 
Mm, maybe a little empathy with rider. He's actually very intelligent and learns things quickly. He is DEFINITELY affectionate, he is a momma's boy. He is super loyal and very sensitive.

Pretty darn accurate


----------



## Phantomstallion

Thank all of you. I was a bit worried they were darn wrong. LOLage.


----------



## lilkitty90

> *lilkitty90:
> *Brave, bold, confident, slow learner, affectionate and intelligent.


that was DEAD on. she's incredibly slow when learning stuff. yet very smart!


----------



## CowgirlShay

Phantomstallion said:


> .
> 
> *CowgirlShay:*





Phantomstallion said:


> Temperamental, intelligent, loyal, willing, affectionate and thoughtful.
> 
> OMG That is soo true! lol she is really intelligent and willing, affectionate, and thoughtful and she does have a temper every now and then teehee
> Your good at this!!!


----------



## 2horses

Phantomstallion said:


> 2horses:
> 
> Caspian:
> intelligent, loyal, a dominant character,willing, stubborn and unpredictable.
> 
> Max:
> 
> Affectionate, willing and temperamental.



Max is definitely willing and maybe temperamental, but he generally isn't affectionate, even though he might look like it in that picture. 

Caspian's description is quite varied, but maybe that's the way he is. It's still hard to know for sure since he is just a yearling. He does seem intelligent and dominant.

Thanks for analyzing all my horses. It was fun to read your opinion.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Thanks


----------



## sullylvr

Phantomstallion said:


> *mbender:*
> 
> 
> *sullylvr*
> 
> Don't know if your horse's name is Keypresss but her I go:
> 
> High intelligence, empathy with rider, thoughtful, affectionate, willing, sensative and loyal. Overall great horse to ride *my thoughts*
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good!! he is extremely intelligent, enough so that sometimes it gets in the way of his willingness. Its like he wants to do what i ask but hes scared. As soon as he does it once though hes got it down. He is VERY sensitive and loyal. and a great horse to ride  Good job with it! Ive been wanting that book for a while but they dont have it where i live. heheh keypress is a nickname for him his real name is key.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

This seems interesting and fun! 
Could you take a crack at mine please?

Phantom





TomCat




Zippy


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo

Shnookie?  <3


----------



## Deerly

Oh fun  

This is Jax, he's my seven year old quarter horse.


----------



## speedy da fish

interesting!
This is Will


----------



## xostallion

Try mine please? Im quite curious to hear what you think...i tried my best to get pictures of his head for you.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Phantomcolt18[:/U]*

Phantom:
Potentially stubborn, fast learner, loyal and bold (love the name)

TomCat:
Temperamental, straightforward, uncomplicated, clever and self-confident.

Zippy:
A little worse photos than the other two so only empathy with rider.

*Kawairashii Ichigo:*
sensetive, self-confident, needs to be treated with respect, intelligent and steady.

*Speedy da Fish:*

Will:
Sensative, self-confident, needs to be treated with respect, thoughtful, affectionate and willing.

*Deerly:*

Jax:
Affectionate, intelligent, temperamental, straightforward and uncomplicated.

*xostallion:*
very intelligent, steady, cooperative, bold confident,thoughtful, affectionate and willing.

Beau horses all of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

This seems interesting, here is Homer.


----------



## lilkitty90

woah those bridles look confusing.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

*thankyou..*


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

This is Charlie, my 20yr old 16hh ex polocrosse thoroughbred


----------



## Phantomcolt18

Phantomstallion said:


> *Phantomcolt18[:/U]*
> 
> Phantom:
> Potentially stubborn, fast learner, loyal and bold (love the name)
> 
> TomCat:
> Temperamental, straightforward, uncomplicated, clever and self-confident.
> 
> Zippy:
> A little worse photos than the other two so only empathy with rider.


 
Phantom is pretty straight on but he's really not a fast learner at all lol and thanks he came with his name and it seems to suit him. 

TomCat:yeah he's very tempermental BUT he's not straighforward you have to figure him out A LOT and he is very complicated but clever and self confident definately work.

Zippy:hmm idk cause a lot of the times he's pulling stunts and bucking and what not lol 

thanks though! that was pretty cool


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr

lilkitty90 said:


> woah those bridles look confusing.


Haha, the bit isn't that confusing, one of the reins attatches to the string, or the lower ring of the bit depending on the horse.


----------



## lilkitty90

still looks confusing to me!! my bridle doesn't even have a throat latch and is a 1 ear. english bridles are so nice to look at. an i always thought about buying one for my horse. but then idk if i'd even know how to put it on my horse.

Phantom do you think you could do a foal? i'd like to see how well you read him =)


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Alcatrazjmpr:*

Homer:Cooperative, affectionate, willing and potentially timid. Sensative


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Caitlinpalomino:*

Dunno if this is a request but here you go:

Clever, Self-confident, temperamental, stubborn.

I am not sure about this one....hmmmmmmm


----------



## Whisper22

I have two if you don't mind.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*KawaiiCharlie:*

Charlie: Affectionate, willing, gentle, cooperative, inteeligent

*lilkitty90:*

Intelligent, slow learner, needs clear instructions, steady and affectionate

Is the grey in the last photo his Mum?


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Whisper22:*

First/Chestnut: Very Intelligent, Steady, Affectionate

Second: Affectionate, Gentle, Intelligent and Cooperative.


----------



## Whisper22

I would have to agree, thank you.


----------



## apachewhitesox

I just found this I love these could you do my three?


----------



## apachewhitesox

^^^ sorry didn't realise until after I put it up some of them aren't the best shots


----------



## Haylee

Try Cody... 



















Sorry 'bout the image size... lol


----------



## auTBrider

*this is Gigi *

This is the beautiful gigi. i love her to bits


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

Phantomstallion said:


> *KawaiiCharlie:*
> 
> Charlie: Affectionate, willing, gentle, cooperative, inteeligent


affectionate - he can be sometimes i guess. he neighs to me every time he sees me lol 

willing - most of the time, a little too willing... for example, instead of walking, hes willing to trot sideways along all the roads for about an hour.. 

gentle - far from it. hes a very pushy horse lol

cooperative - ....if you call throwing a bucking fit every oppertunity he gets cooperative, then yeah very lol 

intelligent - well he worked out how to undo the bolt on the feed room door so yeah i guess he is lol  


i dont have him anymore unfortunately :'( i miss him.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino

Phantomstallion said:


> *Caitlinpalomino:*
> 
> Dunno if this is a request but here you go:
> 
> Clever, Self-confident, temperamental, stubborn.
> 
> I am not sure about this one....hmmmmmmm


Thankyou for doing this and :
Yes she can be clever at times
Not to sure about the self-confident one
yes she can be very tempermental
Yes she can be very stubborn

Well Done


----------



## KcFinancialBurn

*KC and Gypsy*
























KC is the paint and Gypsy is the POA (black roan)


----------



## lilkitty90

> *lilkitty90:
> 
> *Intelligent, slow learner, needs clear instructions, steady and affectionate
> 
> Is the grey in the last photo his Mum?


 
He is VERY intelligent and he even knows how to lay down. he does learn very slow and needs VERY precise instructions! he's a very steady and hardly fellow and he does love giving kissies  nail on the head once again

yeah the horse in the photo is his mom but she's a varnish Appy.

and sorry i didn't reply back sooner!! been supah supah busy:?


----------



## sixlets

Jasper


----------



## apachewhitesox

wow he's beautiful^^^^


----------



## sixlets

Thank you if that was to my boy 
He's gotten quite a bit chubbier since then... Oh well, everyone needs some winter padding


----------



## haviris

Ok, let's see what you can tell me about these guys,
Socket,








Magic,








Wizard,








Genie,








Gypsy,


----------



## lildonkey8

*let's see.....*

......Tiger








Tanoka








And Blue


----------



## Phantomstallion

*apachewhitesox:*

1st: Sorry, not much I can tell from front view pics accept that he's intelligent.

2nd: Brave, bold, steady, clever, self-confident, 

3rd: Gentle, intelligent, empathy with rider, affectionate

*Haylee:*

Cody: Clever, self-confident, intelligent, gentle and Willing.

The size could even be a bit bigger 

*auTBrider:*

Gigi: Brave, bold, clever, self-confident, temperamental, intelligent, stubborn.

*KcFinancialBurn:*

Gypsy: cooperative, sensitive, empathy with rider, affectionate and timid

KC: Intelligent, self-confident, bold, brave and steady.

*sixlets:*

Jasper: Sensitive, demands to be treated with respect, high intelligence, empathy with rider, affectionate, little timid.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*haviris:*

Socket: Gentle, cooperative, affectionate, intelligent, 

Magic: sensitive, intelligent, empathy with rider, gentle

Wizard: highly sensitive, very intelligent, thoughtful, affectionate, willing

Genie: Cooperative, needs clear instructions or may panic, affectionate, willing, timid

Gypsy: Cooperative, intelligent, empathy with rider. Plus love her face markings

*lildonkey8:*

Tiger: Cooperative, gentle, average intelligence

Tanoka: Affectionate, willing, emapthy with rider, gentle.

Blue: Temperamental, brave, bold, clever, self-confident, slow learner.

Hope I right!!! Waiting for replies. If you have not replied in 2 weeks I shall PM.


----------



## apachewhitesox

ok I'm assuming your talking about the palomino as the second horse well he does kind of match that but would suit the 3rd horse description better. The 3rd description doesn't suit the chestnut all that much except the intellegence the 2nd description would suit him better. I didn't expect much from the first two pics thanks


----------



## Phantomstallion

Thanks for feedback.


----------



## sixlets

> Jasper: Sensitive, demands to be treated with respect, high intelligence, empathy with rider, affectionate, little timid.


Pretty much correct! Except he's not so much timid as he doesn't want to get in the middle of trouble, especially with the mares in his pasture haha.


----------



## lildonkey8

Phantomstallion said:


> *lildonkey8:*
> 
> Tiger: Cooperative, gentle, average intelligence
> 
> Tanoka: Affectionate, willing, emapthy with rider, gentle.
> 
> Blue: Temperamental, brave, bold, clever, self-confident, slow learner.
> 
> Hope I right!!! Waiting for replies. If you have not replied in 2 weeks I shall PM.


perfect on Tiger! Blue is fairly temperamental and a fast learner but the rest is correct for her! And Tanoka is like that some of the time......other times she is a devil:twisted:


----------



## haviris

Phantomstallion said:


> *haviris:*
> 
> Socket: Gentle, cooperative, affectionate, intelligent,
> 
> *Yes gentle and intelligent, somewhat cooperative, but not overly affectionate*
> 
> Magic: sensitive, intelligent, empathy with rider, gentle
> 
> *Very intelligent, gentle, empathetic (if he likes you), but not to sensitive.*
> 
> Wizard: highly sensitive, very intelligent, thoughtful, affectionate, willing
> 
> *Somewhat sensitive (not overly), intelligent, not sure on the thoughtful or affectionate, he's sweet, but doesn't seek you out to love on you, he throws tantrams so I don't know if I'd call him willing either.*
> 
> Genie: Cooperative, needs clear instructions or may panic, affectionate, willing, timid
> 
> *She's alittle harder because she's had some bad mishandling before we got her, but she wants very badly to be good, for that reason she's alittle more prone to panic if she's startled or doesn't understand what you want, so yes, and it makes her alittle more timid, I don't think she would have been otherwise! Also because of this she's not overly affectionate, but I think she will be in time, but yes on willing, she tries really hard!*
> 
> Gypsy: Cooperative, intelligent, empathy with rider. Plus love her face markings
> 
> *Yes intelligent, and cooperative and empathetic IF she likes you. Gets mad at me sometimes though, mostly when I don't see her often enough. And THANK YOU, she does have a unique face.*


That was interesting, may have to find a few more to post!


----------



## peppyrox

That's awesome!! Here is Jack:

View attachment 57277


View attachment 57278


View attachment 57279


----------



## Phantomstallion

*peppyrox:*

Jack: Cooperative, empathy with rider, clever and self-confident.


----------



## peppyrox

That's pretty right! His is very clover and has too much self-confidence for his own good. He is cooperative if he is with someone knowledgable, although he can take advantage of beginner riders and handlers. Great job


----------



## Phantomstallion

Cool thanks


----------



## auTBrider

haha i think you got Gigi in a nutshell.  she is definitly bold and she is on the stubborn side  keep up that tallent of yours


----------



## momo3boys

ok I have to play too. This is Jacoby


----------



## Silvera

Here are a few of two horses. The white one is Mercadies and the dark bay is Storm.


----------



## sommsama09

*Ruby - tell me what you think*

What do you think of Ruby?  Pic in temporary stall


----------



## Marlea Warlea

this is moo moo


----------



## Phantomstallion

*momo3boys:*

Jacoboy:brave, bold, steady, dominant, demands to be treated with respect.

*Slivera:*

Mercadies: intelligent, loyal, dominant, demands to be treated with respect.

Storm: cooperative, steady

*Marlea Warlea:* 

Moo Moo: gentle, cooperative, confident


----------



## ShireLover

Here is a crappy picture of me and my Lottie Moose


----------



## Equus_girl

Here is Berdi!


----------



## spookychick13

This is my sweet adopted boy, Brandon.


----------



## fuadteagan

Okay so yeah, uploading pics . Here is my first one. 
She is a morganx cutey.









she is the bay


----------



## Marlea Warlea

Phantomstallion said:


> *momo3boys:*
> 
> 
> *Marlea Warlea:*
> 
> Moo Moo: gentle, cooperative, confident



lol, sorry but wrong this time... completley wrong!! she's a complete brat! she wnats things her way and if she doesnt get it... she'll bite your head off! she can be gentle depending on who she is with, but i tell ya, cooperative... i wish lol!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Ooh, I want to play too! 

Here is Fudge, Haley, Rags & Woodstock. They are all very much individuals, I would love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Do them as soon as I can. Can you tell me which is which MHFQ?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

They are in order L to R, top to bottom. Thanks


----------



## Phantomstallion

Thanks MHFQ.

Here I go:

*ShireLover:*

Lottie Moose: Intelligent, stable, uncomplicated nature, confident.

*Equus_girl:*

Berdi: temperamental, slow learner, affectionate, intelligent.

*spookychick13:*

Brandon: Gentle, cooperative, needs clear instructions or may panic, average intelligence, willing

*fuadteagan:* 

Secret Agent Woman:At the moment all I can tell is intelligence but if you have profile pics I may be able to tell more. (looked in your 'barn' for the name) hope it's right.

*MHFoundation Quarters:*

Fudge: cooperative, needs clear instructions, panicky, empathy with rider

Haley: willing, thoughtful, needs clear instructions, cooperative.

Rags: clever, self-confident, dominant, empathy with rider, steady, uncomplicated

Woodstock: needs clear instructions, clever, self-confident, average intelligence.


----------



## spookychick13

Phantom: Pretty close, I would say! He is also really super affectionate and curious, and probably above average intelligence (Fast learner) but everything else is spot on.


----------



## Equus_girl

Berdi is pretty even tempered and she is actually a very fast learner, picking up new things very quick. She is very affectionate and intelligent though!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Thankx!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

Phantomstallion said:


> *MHFoundation Quarters:*
> 
> Fudge: cooperative, needs clear instructions, panicky, empathy with rider
> 
> Haley: willing, thoughtful, needs clear instructions, cooperative.
> 
> Rags: clever, self-confident, dominant, empathy with rider, steady, uncomplicated
> 
> Woodstock: needs clear instructions, clever, self-confident, average intelligence.


Pretty good! 

Fudge can be panicky...not really a spook by any means, but very sensitive/observant of her surroundings, with clear direction she is great!

Haley - willing and thoughtful is a perfect description of her. She's a gigantic people pleaser. She's the loner of my mares, she would rather hang with a person or our dog than the rest of the mares. She is always my pick if I just want to go for a long walk in the woods to clear my head. 

It's funny that you pegged Rags & Woodstock both with clever & self confident, they both are very much so and ironically fully brother and sister. I think the only thing I would say is off is Woodstock being average intelligence, he's too smart for his own good sometimes, he learns very quick and never tries new tricks more than once, but always has one up his sleeve! 

Good Job!!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Thankx. Spread the word to the others that the answers are here. I am also having a contest ion the contest sectiion.


----------



## crimsonsky

let's see if my pics will post this time (sometimes it hates me).

jager:



















koda:


----------



## Phantomstallion

*crimsonsky:*

Jager: very intelligent, thoughtful, affectionate, willing, steady

Koda: panicky, cooperative, affectionate.


----------



## crimsonsky

Phantomstallion said:


> *crimsonsky:*
> 
> Jager: very intelligent, thoughtful, affectionate, willing, steady
> very intelligent is spot on. thoughtful i'd go with too. affectionate only with people he knows well and trusts. same for willing and steady. if he doesn't trust you/trust that you know what you're doing he's going to put you on the ground and tell you to stay there. hahahaha i think that all goes with the "very intelligent" :wink:
> 
> Koda: panicky, cooperative, affectionate.
> panicky? no way. he's the most level headed, thoughtful, curious little dude i've ever had the pleasure of working with. cooperative and affectionate for sure!


my responses are in purple. thanks!!


----------



## DancingWithSunny

OOoh see if you can read my boy. 

Sunny


----------



## ShireLover

Phantomstallion said:


> Thanks MHFQ.
> 
> Here I go:
> 
> *ShireLover:*
> 
> Lottie Moose: Intelligent, stable, uncomplicated nature, confident.


That pretty much covers it. Not completely sure about the uncomplicated nature though.


----------



## mom2pride




----------



## Phantomstallion

*DancingwithSunny:*

Sunny: Needs clear instructions, sensitive, clever.

*mom2Pride:*(love the dangle thing on the first picture.)

Empathy with Rider, steady, intelligent, uncomplicated.


----------



## mom2pride

Phantomstallion said:


> *DancingwithSunny:*
> 
> Sunny: Needs clear instructions, sensitive, clever.
> 
> *mom2Pride:*(love the dangle thing on the first picture.)
> 
> Empathy with Rider, steady, intelligent, uncomplicated.


Pretty much right on; She is very in tune with her handler; she is one of those horses you NEED to make sure you are in control of your emotions around, because she will feed off of them; which of course, can be good and bad, in retrospect really...last year when I was really sick she would stand at the gate and not eat; just hang out there until I had left her, and she is not one to refuse food. She knew something was wrong. 

She is extremely smart, which I think makes her more complicated, than "uncomplicated"...for me she is a very steady horse in general, but for others, she is not.


----------



## iloverains

you've already gotten a lot of responses... but i wanna see what you think of my little mare, Rains.

















don't know if the photo's worked?? heres the links
1st - rainss | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
2nd -http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5578358471/


----------



## DancingWithSunny

Phantomstallion said:


> *DancingwithSunny:*
> 
> Sunny: Needs clear instructions, sensitive, clever.


He's very sensitive, and very clever, sometimes he needs clear instructions but sometimes he gets it straight away, I put that down to him being only 3 and still in the process of schooling. 
Good job!


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Wow. Sounds like you are pretty accurate! I have read some of those books as well. They are very interesting and there are some helpful little tips!
If you have time, would you mind giving Pumpkin a go? It will be interesting to see what you make of him. 
Thanks a heap!


----------



## Sarahandlola

Have a go at Lola too!


----------



## Phantomstallion

*iloverains:*

Rains: steady, confident, intelligent, clever and self-confident.

*pumpkinzMyBaby22:*

Pumpkin: needs, clear instructions, cooperative, empathy with rider, steady

*Sarahandlola:*

Lola: empathy with rider, intelligent, willing, thoughtful.


----------



## equus717

What is this about?


----------



## equus717

Can you do these horses for me? I am curious to see if you get them right.

This is QT










This is Cutter










This is Sky


----------



## Lonestar22

Wooty









One Sock









Easy









Trusty










And Daisy!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

*equus717:*

QT: Intelligent, empathy with rider, eagerly active and interested.

Cutter: Stable nature, dominant, demands to be treated with respect.

Sky: Intelligent, thoughtful, willing, cooperative.

*Lonestar22:*

Wooty: intelligent, empathy with rider, bit temperamental, brave.

One Sock: uncomplicated, learns easily, eagerly active and interested.

Easy: Intelligent, empathy with rider, willing.

Trusty: sensitive, gentle, cooperative, affectionate.

Daisy: cooperative, needs clear instructions, intelligent.

*To Everybody:*

The best pictures are close-up profile and straight on e.g










or










_(Yes,these images have been posted in the past.)_


----------



## momo3boys

Phantomstallion said:


> *momo3boys:*
> 
> Jacoboy:brave, bold, steady, dominant, demands to be treated with respect.


Very brave and bold, steady too but he is young so we will see how the dominant works out as he gets older. He is also super smart, sometimes too smart for his own good! thanks.


----------



## equus717

So more like this?










Cutter: Is steady, dominant to me but not to other horses, and spot on with demands to be respected. 

QT: Very intelligent, empathy with rider we will see, she is very active, and she is very interested in her surroundings and people.

Sky: You were spot on with him. He is all of those. Thank you.


----------



## 1111aqua

My mare, Kara.


----------



## RodeoLoco

*Mon Amie Topliss*

This is Topliss:
An 18 year old appaloosa mare. Reg.


----------



## Silvera

Phantomstallion said:


> *Slivera:*
> 
> Mercadies: intelligent, loyal, dominant, demands to be treated with respect.
> 
> Storm: cooperative, steady


Thanks, that's pretty good...Mercadies is very much like that, especially with us because he came from a bad home so is so happy to be with a good family. Your pretty close on Storm, but he can be a little stubborn sometimes, but for the most part he is cooperative.


----------



## Dressage10135

Gonna give this a try! Here is Peanut:


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22

Phantomstallion said:


> *pumpkinzMyBaby22:*
> 
> Pumpkin: needs, clear instructions, cooperative, empathy with rider, steady
> 
> He does need clear instructions for some things, but not a lot of the time. He is cooperative to a point, but that does not last long as he tends to be very dominant. He has some empathy with the rider, so you need to bury your emotions but not to much. He is very steady in nature.
> 
> Thanks a heap!! It is very interesting


----------



## mmpgrumpy

Here's Grumpy:


















and Bandit:


----------



## lildonkey8

Do you wanna try the donks?
The one to the left is Joe, the one to the right is Hoss








Violet








And Betty


----------



## iloverains

Phantomstallion - wow - spot on


----------



## MicKey73

Here's my Mickey... Thanks for doing this! It's fun, and I'm sure hard to keep up with all of us


----------



## Phantomstallion

RodeoLoco said:


> This is Topliss:
> An 18 year old appaloosa mare. Reg.


Do you have any other pics 'cause my stupid comp. won't let me see it?


----------



## Phantomstallion

equus717 said:


> So more like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutter: Is steady, dominant to me but not to other horses, and spot on with demands to be respected.
> 
> QT: Very intelligent, empathy with rider we will see, she is very active, and she is very interested in her surroundings and people.
> 
> Sky: You were spot on with him. He is all of those. Thank you.



Yep that Pic is brilliant.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*1111aqua:*

Kara: intelligent, affectionate, steady, loyal.

*Dressage10135:*

Peanut: Brave, bold, steady, demands to be treated with respect, dominant, clever, fast learner, stubborn, intelligent. _(I didn't get all this from the one pic. I went on your horses tab and looked at Peanut's pics there.)_

*mmpgrumpy:*

Grumpy: sensitive, needs clear instructions, empathy with rider, willing, dominant, demands to be treated with respect.

Bandit: Empathy with rider, willing, thoughtful

*lildonkey8:* Sorry, the pics didn't show on my comp.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*MicKey73:*

Mickey: Steady, dominant, empathy with rider, thoughtful, willing.


----------



## 1111aqua

Phantomstallion said:


> *1111aqua:*
> 
> Kara: intelligent, affectionate, steady, loyal.


Kara is very intelligent. Almost too smart for her own good. Makes horsemanship a challenge when she insists she knows the pattern better than I do. She also is very affectionate and loyal. While steady may not be her number 1 quality, she is a good horse that I can trust to put just about everyone on.
Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Welcome!!! No prob. Can you spread the news that the 'results' are here?


----------



## MicKey73

Phantomstallion said:


> *MicKey73:*
> 
> Mickey: Steady, dominant, empathy with rider, thoughtful, willing.


You are right on with thoughtful, willing, and empathy with his rider! He is verrrry sensitive and thoughtful, and (of course I think) smart. He's reasonable and steady if he trusts you, otherwise he makes his own decisions. I wouldn't say he's dominant though. He was fairly low in his last herd and if other horses act silly or dramatic around him, he just walks away. Kinda funny that way... if a horse squeals in his ear or bites, he's walkin away. Great job and thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomstallion

Welcome!!!


----------



## RodeoLoco

Phantomstallion said:


> Do you have any other pics 'cause my stupid comp. won't let me see it?


Yes, you can go right to my barn and look at her. She has lots of pictures there.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*RodeoLoco:*

Topliss: Empathy with Rider, brave, bold, steady, clever and self-confident.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

ooh, could you do Lottie? If you need more/better pictures then that's fine, I know I haven't given you much to work with here! 

thankyou


----------



## RodeoLoco

Phantomstallion said:


> *RodeoLoco:*
> 
> Topliss: Empathy with Rider, brave, bold, steady, clever and self-confident.


haha thats perfect! Shes a bit moody though .


----------



## iloverains

^^^

aren't most mares


----------



## RodeoLoco

iloverains said:


> ^^^
> 
> aren't most mares


haha yes, yes they are


----------



## glitterhorse

This is Tazz tell me about 'em!


----------



## SPhorsemanship

Hi, another book you could read that would help you see the horse's personality is What Horses Reveal by Klaus Ferdinand Hempfling. It is also an awesome book for training and understanding horses. I strongly recommend it. I'm going to look into the journal you are talking about, I want to see what I can learn from it.


----------



## Phantomstallion

Heatherloveslottie said:


> ooh, could you do Lottie? If you need more/better pictures then that's fine, I know I haven't given you much to work with here!
> 
> thankyou


Do you have any other pics 'cause this won't show?

Do them as soon as I have more time. Thanks for the book title. I'll put it on my waiting list


----------



## LoveStory10

Can you take a look at Love Story? Pics in my barn


----------



## sommsama09

*PLEASE do mine ;D Both QH's part Appy in them*

What do you think about Rubi and princess

Rubi : chessy (old barn i got from ignore)
Princess : Palomino


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

Haven't got many pictures at the moment, my camera is messed up, but here's the link to the same one i posted earlier 

Lottie the bay Dutch Warmblood

thankyou!


----------



## Phantomstallion

*glitterhorse:*

Tazz: Gentle, cooperative, dominant, intelligent-Love the name, it's like "Tazzy!"-:lol:

*LoveStory10:*

Love Story: Empathy with Rider, high intelligence, bold, steady, straightforward, confident. (love you signature!!!)


----------



## Phantomstallion

*sommsama09:*

Rubi: Needs Clear instructions, cooperative, gentle.

Princess: Do you have any other pics because I can't see much from this one. PM them to me and I PM the 'assessment results' back to you.

*Heatherloveslottie:*

Lottie: Brave, thoughtful, willing, intelligent, sweet tempered.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie

Spot on with intelligence and thoughtful, she tries to outsmart me every day 
Brave yes, she hardly spooks and never seems flighty.
Pretty accurate except for the sweet tempered bit, mostly she is just a moody, moody mare


----------



## AngieLee

i have ALL the heartland books. i loved them. havn't read them in a while though, i think there packed away downstairs. anytime i see a new special edition i still buy it. even though i'm 20 lol they are very good books. i'll give you my guy to. iv just recently got him, but we know eachother pretty well!  this is cody
































sorry for the size of the pictures


----------



## LoveStory10

You got Love exactly right! Everything there is true  And thanks so much, I like it too lol


----------



## Phantomstallion

*AngieLee:*

Cody: Dominant, cooperative, willing, steady, brave, bold and affectionate.


----------



## Phantomstallion

AngieLee said:


> sorry for the size of the pictures


No need they are the perfect size:lol:


----------



## Losthope236

Could you do Araya please? I have a couple better quality ones if that'll help.


----------



## AngieLee

Phantomstallion said:


> *AngieLee:*
> 
> Cody: Dominant, cooperative, willing, steady, brave, bold and affectionate.


wow! you pretty much got him down pat! <3 he's a pretty dominant horse. he's one of the top horses in the herd. he's very willing and cooperative, he'll try almost anything when you ask him to, and he's a very quick learner. and he's pretty much bombproof! today i kicked a rather large (but soft) ball at him. amd not only did he NOT spook but he started licking it **** what about him gave you all that information?


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Losthope236:*

Araya: sensitive, willing, cooperative, intelligent. (love the headcollar)

*AngieLee:*

Well, his profile, eyes, ears stuff like that.


----------



## csimkunas6

I have two for you if you would like to give them a try...neither of the horses are mine, but I grew up around them, and knew both of them very well!!!

Carl
















Drummer
















And of course here is my guy Rodeo....
















Let me know if you need different pics


----------



## Losthope236

You got her right on! Thanks! I love her head collar too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ramesh83

Very Wonderful Horses.
------------
PLC Training In Chennai 
plc training in chennai


----------



## Silver Wings

Phantomstallion said:


> I know there are a lot of these threads going round but this one is special because I have learnt a new skill and want to practise it. The rules are post a picture of a horse that you know Very very well and by looking at his/her face I will try and tell you the horse's character please tell me truthfully wether I am right or wrong and what I had got wrong and right. I am counting on you to help me develope this skill.
> 
> Thanks with all my heart,
> 
> Phantomstallion.
> 
> P.S If you want to learn the skill read Amy's Journal from the Heartland series. It may be for kids but it's all true!!!!!! The author is Lauren Brooke.


Ok, so I'll have a go at this one, shall I? 

Hereeee you go, this is my dear one, Silver:


----------



## starbarpony

Do my Star!


----------



## Phantomstallion

SORRY PEOPLE BUT I HAVE BEEN BUSY. DRAWING, UPLOADING ON MY ART JOURNAL(Awesome Art Journal) ETC.
*
csimkuna6:

*Rodeo: cooperative, needs clear instructions or might be panicky, affectionate, willing, timid, sensetive, gentle.

I could only do Rodeo because you have him in your horses. The pics you put up were the photobucket 'this was deleted' so I couldn't do Carl. If you have any others.....

*Silver Wings:

*Silver: Steady, clever, vey intelligent, cooperative

*Starbarpony:

*Star: Brave, bold steady, cooperative, empathy with rider.


----------



## Silver Wings

Phantomstallion said:


> SORRY PEOPLE BUT I HAVE BEEN BUSY. DRAWING, UPLOADING ON MY ART JOURNAL(Awesome Art Journal) ETC.
> 
> *Silver Wings:
> 
> *Silver: Steady, clever, vey intelligent, cooperative.


No problem! 

Yes, you got her quite right there. She's very steady, clever and intelligent, and I think she might have been more cooperative if I'd been better at handling her before. At the moment she's quite stubborn, but that's all my wrong :-|
Thanks, you're good at this, you know! :wink:


----------



## hanoverian12

This is Sid! Go ahead!​


----------



## csimkunas6

Wow!! You got Rodeo right on!! Thank you so much!! I mean, really!! As the saying goes...."Hit the nail right on the head!!!" Thanks!


----------



## kmdstar

Starlite:


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Hanoverian12:

*Sid: Steady, affectionate, intelligent, interested in surroundings, thoughtful


----------



## Phantomstallion

*kmdstar:

*Starlite: Empathy with rider, brave, bold, steady, cooperative.


----------



## vikki92

This is my gelding Blaze.


----------



## kmdstar

Phantomstallion said:


> *kmdstar:*
> 
> Starlite: Empathy with rider, brave, bold, steady, cooperative.


That is dead on! So her!

I hope you wouldn't mind doing Dream...


----------



## Phantomstallion

I'll do them tomorrow when hopefully I'll have more. Thanks. BTW does anybody know how to start a poll?


----------



## lildonkey8

would you mind doin my donks?








First one's violet, second one's Hauss, 3rd ones Joe








Betty
Top ones Hauss, bottoms Joe vvvv









Violet vvv








That's all!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Sure. I'll have a go.


----------



## lildonkey8

yay! Can't wait to see what you come up with! The donks have tricky faces...I'll be very amazed if you get them dead on!


----------



## LucysMyGirl

awwwwwwwww they are soooooo cute lildonkey


----------



## Phantomstallion

*vikki92:

*Blaze: Demands to be treated with respect, dominant character, bold, brave, steady, interested in surroundings, cooperative.

*kmdstar:

*Dream: Sensitive, affectionate, average intelligence, temperamental.

*lildonkey8:

*Violet: affectionate, calm, gentle.

Hauss: Clever, self-confident, dominant.

Joe: Steady, cooperative, gentle.

Betty: Sorry nothing from that picture.

Probably doesn't work for donkeys so this could be wrong.:lol:


----------



## equus717

What does empathy with rider mean?

Also off of what you describe between Cutter and QT which one would make the better show horse?


----------



## lildonkey8

Phantomstallion said:


> *lildonkey8:*
> 
> Violet: affectionate, calm, gentle.
> 
> Hauss: Clever, self-confident, dominant.
> 
> Joe: Steady, cooperative, gentle.
> 
> Betty: Sorry nothing from that picture.
> 
> Probably doesn't work for donkeys so this could be wrong.:lol:


Really? Nothing from that picture? I got*: food food food. *That's Betty alright!

Violet can be all of those things sometimes but she can be really spooky as well....If you're not working her: She's kinda crazy. But other times she's very pleasant.

Hauss can be clever but he's a scardey cat moma's boy all the time. I'm sorry that pic didn't show his personality well.

Joe, you got him head on. He's always fun and gentle.


----------



## vikki92

You got Blaze almost right lol! hes not interested in surroundings, lol he could care less lol! he is brave and somewhat bold. good job reading my blaze'e boy!


----------



## Phantomstallion

Thanks Everybody!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

equus717 said:


> What does empathy with rider mean?
> 
> Also off of what you describe between Cutter and QT which one would make the better show horse?



To me the empathy with rider means very responsive and floating like.

To me from the description I'd say QT is the better show horse.


----------



## CantStopRiding

Hi, this looks fun 

This is Tosca, a gorgeous mare I ride. x
http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61862&stc=1&d=1303419813

http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=61863&stc=1&d=1303419863


There quite crap :L x


----------



## lildonkey8

Hey Phantom I just had an idea about this...I'll PM you


----------



## Jessabel

You can have a go at Norman if you want. =]


----------



## Phantomstallion

I'll do them soon.


----------



## paintluver

Can you do Romeo? Take your time if you need to though, no hurry =]


----------



## rileydog6

You can try toril (in first pic you cant see but his front legs are crossed)


----------



## rileydog6

i have a few other horses if you dont mind
flitter
















Leo
















Mia


----------



## fuadteagan

Very intelligent!


----------



## Phantomstallion

I'll have to do them after Easter beacuse it's holy week and I'm Christian so I go to church on Thursday, Friday, Staurday, Sunday and Monday. Sorry people!!!! I will do them


----------



## hanoverian12

Phantomstallion said:


> *Hanoverian12:
> 
> *Sid: Steady, affectionate, intelligent, interested in surroundings, thoughtful


OHMYGOSH! Right on! How'ed you do that? ahahha


----------



## starbarpony

That right for Star!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

*CantStopRiding:

*Tosca: Potentially stubborn, Slow learner, intelligent, clever.

*Jessabel: 

*Norman: Brave, bold, steady, demands to be treated with respect, clever, self-confident and cooperative.

Sorry it has been ages but I had a science exam and am preparing for a math one.


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Paintluver: 

*Romeo: Very Sensitive, little dominant, affectionate, intelligent and thoughtful.

*rileydog6:

*Toril: Dominant, demand to be treated with respect, cooperative, empathy with rider.

Flitter: Brave, bold, steady, clever, self-confident.

Leo: Sensitive, very intelligent, thoughtful, willing, little dominant.

Mia: Sensitive, intelligent. Not much from that photo.


Sorry it has been ages but I had a science exam and am preparing for a math one.
​


----------



## YoungCowgirl

So It's clear to me your practising intuitive communication, as am I  
Are you reading a book on it or have a tutor? 

You can do my two also if you'd like.

Kasha:









Max:


----------



## Phantomstallion

*YoungCowgirl:

*Kasha: Sensitive, self-confident, needs to be treated with respect, affectionate and intelligent.

Max: Coperative, empathy with rider, average intelligence.


----------



## YoungCowgirl

Phantomstallion said:


> *YoungCowgirl:*
> 
> Kasha: Sensitive, self-confident, needs to be treated with respect, affectionate and intelligent.
> 
> Max: Coperative, empathy with rider, average intelligence.


 
Kasha came out very well, she may have also told you that she is 'light'. 
I've had some people try to communicate with her intuitively and they are always afraid to remark on how she thinks she's light and feather-like because it's silly. She also refers to other things as heavy or dense.

Max can be cooperative, when he wants. A communicator once said he was a goat in a past life, (you can so tell). The average intelligence is correct, as he's just began training. The empathy part would also be correct, we focus on letting the horse understand completely what we are meaning to ask in training. 

Good job


----------



## Phantomstallion

Thanx!


----------



## Gallop On

Here is the love of my life  http://www.horsegroomingsupplies.co...y+arab+xd-picture93563-i-lloovvee-this-photo- Here is another photo, He looks a little mad in this photo xD Picture 5 of 9 from More photos of my Arab xD


----------



## Phantomstallion

*Gallop On:*

Sensitive, intelligent, affectionate, steady.


----------



## paintluver

[/B]Romeo:[/U] Very Sensitive, little dominant, affectionate, intelligent and thoughtful.

He is very sensitive, affectionate to his momma, and VERY Intelligent, and his is VERY dominant that is amazing that you got that from those pictures!


----------



## paintluver

Oh and yes he is very thoughtful also! You are amazing!


----------



## Gallop On

Phantomstallion said:


> *Gallop On:*
> 
> Sensitive, intelligent, affectionate, steady.


You are 99% correct  He is very sensitive, he is also loving and SUPER smart... but, he isnt very steady. I wouldnt trust him with little kids riding him... he is unpredictable when any one else but me is riding him  But I cant believe it, you are so right


----------



## jrcci

this is me and my horse junior...


----------



## TeddybearLove

Here is Teddybear;


----------



## Phantomstallion

I can't see the picture/s jrcci.


----------



## jrcci

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










sorry about that, should work now....


----------



## rileydog6

Phantomstallion said:


> *Paintluver: *
> 
> Romeo: Very Sensitive, little dominant, affectionate, intelligent and thoughtful.
> 
> *rileydog6:*
> 
> Toril: Dominant, demand to be treated with respect, cooperative, empathy with rider.
> 
> Flitter: Brave, bold, steady, clever, self-confident.
> 
> Leo: Sensitive, very intelligent, thoughtful, willing, little dominant.
> 
> Mia: Sensitive, intelligent. Not much from that photo.
> 
> 
> Sorry it has been ages but I had a science exam and am preparing for a math one.


 actually toril is the complete opposite, bottom of pecking order, very nosy,runs over people(he only poses cause old owner was a photogreapher).You were dead on with flitter and leo except for the domanint part as he is a big creampuff and bottom of the pecking orderand from what you said about mia thats all correct along with being very dominint 
Thanks so much,rileydog6


----------



## Phantomstallion

Thanks! I'll try to do them soon.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

*OK, Sienna (this is fun)*

So let me know what you think!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

I would apprectate if no more were posted until the 27th May as I have am exam comimg up from math that I need to study for. Thank You!


----------



## jrcci

what do you think abour mr. junior??


----------



## morabhobbyhorse

I'm sorry Phantom, I uploaded this before you posted that, or maybe I didn't see it elsewhere. I love you drawings. Cheryl


----------



## Phantomstallion

*TeddybearLove: *Not the best pic. If he's your avatar that one would be great.

*Jrcci: *

Junior: Empathy with Rider, intelligent, straightforward, uncomplicated, affectionate, willing, needs clear instructions. I went in your barn for the pics.
*
morabhobbyhorse:* Don't worry!

Sienna: Empathy with rider, sensitive, highly intelligent, self-confident and needs to be treated with respect.

I had the last exam today(got 22/30-rubbish) so you can post again and I can have fun! Woot! Woot!:lol:


----------



## JustDoIt




----------



## morabhobbyhorse

Sorry about your exam :-( but WOOT on having the fun. Yeah Sienna is all that....thanks


----------



## Phantomstallion

*JustDoIt: *

Cooperative, willing, sensitive, affectionate, thoughtful.


----------



## JustDoIt

You just explained his whole personality!


----------



## lildonkey8

thats for sayin that JDI. I'll be around to pick him up, let's say...June 1st?


----------



## Phantomstallion

Why???


----------



## JustDoIt

wait..what??? lol


----------



## lildonkey8

A joke :lol:
It's okay. I won't hurt him:lol:
He'll be there on the 1st, and 2nd, and 3rd, and so on


----------



## EveningShadows

Here's Cinder


----------



## JustDoIt

lildonkey8 said:


> A joke :lol:
> It's okay. I won't hurt him:lol:
> He'll be there on the 1st, and 2nd, and 3rd, and so on


Whew!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phantomstallion

LOL! That's some scary joke:lol:

*EveningShadows:*

Cinder: Clever, self-confident, brave, bold steady, sensitive, needs clear instructions.


----------



## EveningShadows

Spot on


----------



## EveningShadows

What about Eve?


----------



## Phantomstallion

Will do soon!


----------



## aneternalflame

Alice:


----------



## fuadteagan

Want to do mine?!?! I will post pics if you reply. Please do..


----------



## jrcci

Phantomstallion said:


> *TeddybearLove: *Not the best pic. If he's your avatar that one would be great.
> 
> *Jrcci: *
> 
> Junior: Empathy with Rider, intelligent, straightforward, uncomplicated, affectionate, willing, needs clear instructions. I went in your barn for the pics.
> 
> *morabhobbyhorse:* Don't worry!
> 
> Sienna: Empathy with rider, sensitive, highly intelligent, self-confident and needs to be treated with respect.
> 
> I had the last exam today(got 22/30-rubbish) so you can post again and I can have fun! Woot! Woot!:lol:


 
pretty much everything is right except affectionate. i swear the horse hates me... i do everything for him and he wants absolutley nothing to do with me. he is a joy to ride though. does everything i ask. even after not riding him for a year getting back on him he acts as if he knows exactly what to do. thanks so much!!! ( you are VERRRRY right about the uncomplicated...


----------



## Phantomstallion

*EveningShadows:*

Eve: Highly Intelligent, Empathy with Rider, steady, brave, bold

*aneternalflame:*

Alice: Empathy with rider, very intelligent, brave, bold, steady, clever, self-confident and beautiful(opinion).

*fuadteagan: *Sure I'll do them!!!


----------



## jrcci

how about callie??


----------



## Phantomstallion

*jrcci:

*Callie: intelligent, temperamental, steady, affectionate??? Do you have any other pics?


----------



## jrcci

i dont have any other pics of her. i can take more someother time. there is a major part about her you didnt pick up on. maybe if i put better pics on of her u will be able to tell. but im not gonna tell u till i put more pictures of her on.


----------



## HorseLover123

Here's my gelding, Mystery


----------



## Phantomstallion

*HorseLOver123:

*Mystery: Affectionate, calm, steady, average intelligence, empathy with rider.


----------

